# Contractor Talk Logo Contest!



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Oh if the designer of that above logo is watching contact me. I need to enhance my own logo for www.reliableamerican.us 
Look for the orange sign.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

If he doesn't see it I will mention it to him when I pay him.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Yea, Great Design!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

With or without the hat guys?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I think WITH. I am a firm believe that a logo should do more than look nice. It should describe who you are and what you do.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

With the hat.

I still wish I could see that logo superimposed onto the hat.

but I like the logo still


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey....along with the t-shirt, we could have a hardhat too!


----------



## boardslinger (Apr 1, 2004)

With. And again I agree with florcraft. I think it would look even better with the logo on the hat.


----------



## OmahaWebGuy (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Grumpy - sent you a message. Thanks!

Good feedback guys... thanks for the help!


----------



## OmahaWebGuy (Apr 30, 2004)

here are final samples based on your suggestions... thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I still think I like this one the best: http://www.contractortalk.com/showpost.php?p=4579&postcount=38

Thoughts?


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Yea, I like the other one too, like Nate dawg says.

Just for kicks, I wonder if you can turn the hat and tilt it down and make it big, then put the contractor talk right on the front of the hat. But that may look a bit cheesy.
But still should be considered for merchandise.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I think the hat would be too big and not fit into the page well. 

Good thought though


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

For the amount of money I'm paying this guy I think he's done more than enough.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Ya hear that Omaha? Nathan just offered you a raise!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I'll pay him a little more than I had originally offered. He did a great job :Thumbs:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Some very bad bad images just poped into my head and wont leave.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I see the post deleted. tee hee hee


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm not sure what I said but Grumpy found something in it... I thought I would change it just in case LOL


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

It all looks good.....just waiting on the changes.

Bob


----------

